# Tips using concentrates



## tatud4life (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm looking for some tips using concentrates in skeeter pee. What is the best way to use them? At the beginning? During back sweetening? Do you reconstitute the juice? Do you mix with sugar? If so, what's the ratio of juice to sugar? I apologize for all the questions right from the start. I just have a lot of them and probably more in the future. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 2, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> I'm looking for some tips using concentrates in skeeter pee. What is the best way to use them? At the beginning? During back sweetening? Do you reconstitute the juice? Do you mix with sugar? If so, what's the ratio of juice to sugar? I apologize for all the questions right from the start. I just have a lot of them and probably more in the future. Thanks in advance for any help!!!!


 
concentrates, in wine making, are used in many different ways, depending on how much flavor you want from them in the final product....when using them in the beginning, they will add a little more mouth feel, as well as help boost your starting gravity, therefore being able to cut down somewhat on the amount of sugar being added....when it comes to sp, i would probably say though that to get maximum value out of their flavor, use them as an f pack at the end....but i would also use some in the beginning as well....


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 2, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> concentrates, in wine making, are used in many different ways, depending on how much flavor you want from them in the final product....when using them in the beginning, they will add a little more mouth feel, as well as help boost your starting gravity, therefore being able to cut down somewhat on the amount of sugar being added....when it comes to sp, i would probably say though that to get maximum value out of their flavor, use them as an f pack at the end....but i would also use some in the beginning as well....



Awesome!!! Thank you very much!!! What ratio should I shoot for in the F-pack? 1:1?


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 4, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you very much!!! What ratio should I shoot for in the F-pack? 1:1?


 
well i guess one piece of advice i can give you, is to take a bottle of commercial wine you truly enjoy: the sweetness and fruitiness of, draw a sample and measure the gravity of it, and then add concentrate, taking reading after each stirring, and stop adding concentrate just BEFORE you hit tht reading....then you should have a wine you will truly enjoy, as at that point, it's all truly subjective to one's own tastes as to how much to add....


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 4, 2012)

g8keeper said:


> well i guess one piece of advice i can give you, is to take a bottle of commercial wine you truly enjoy: the sweetness and fruitiness of, draw a sample and measure the gravity of it, and then add concentrate, taking reading after each stirring, and stop adding concentrate just BEFORE you hit tht reading....then you should have a wine you will truly enjoy, as at that point, it's all truly subjective to one's own tastes as to how much to add....



Thank you very much g8!!!! One other question. Do I need to add any sugar to the concentrate? Or is it sweet enough to do the trick? These are probably questions that I should know the answer to, but I don't want to waste a whole batch. I don't have the capability to split a batch into several smaller batches just yet. If I tried to right now, my wife might leave me. Lol


----------



## JohnnyRico (Oct 5, 2012)

tatud4life said:


> Thank you very much g8!!!! One other question. Do I need to add any sugar to the concentrate? Or is it sweet enough to do the trick? These are probably questions that I should know the answer to, but I don't want to waste a whole batch. I don't have the capability to split a batch into several smaller batches just yet. If I tried to right now, my wife might leave me. Lol


 
If you are adding it in the beginning prior to fermentation, then add sugar only if you need to boost the amount of alcohol you are attempting to achieve. If you are using it to add at the end to sweeten the flavor, it’s all up to your taste.


----------



## tatud4life (Oct 5, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> If you are adding it in the beginning prior to fermentation, then add sugar only if you need to boost the amount of alcohol you are attempting to achieve. If you are using it to add at the end to sweeten the flavor, its all up to your taste.



Ok. Thanks buddy!!!!


----------

